# To deliver



## Tagarela

Ahoj, 

I was doing an exercise about verbs of movemnts and their prefixes in one of my textbooks, in two itens of it there is the verb "to deliver", and I have some doubts about the forms used in the key answers. 

*i) Jana isn't at home because she is delivering newspapers.
ii) A van hast just delivered the bread.*

Answers given by the book:

_ i) Jana není doma, protože roznáší noviny. 
ii) Dodávka právě přivezla chleba. _

I was wondering, for example, if I could say in i) "_Jana není doma, protože nese noviny". _The *roz-* there is not very clear to me. 

And in ii) I was also thinking if I could use it without the prefix*při-*, saying only "Dodávka vezla"

Nazdar.:


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

Your book is correct.

"Jana nese noviny" would just mean that she is carrying newspapers. It would lack the intended meaning of distribution. If she were delivering them by car, it would be "rozváží" instead of "roznáší". So you see that the "roz" prefix here carries the meaning of bringing/delivering something to multiple places or multiple recipients.

"Dodávka vezla chleba" - vézt is imperfective so it wouldn't describe the completed action: the bread has been delivered = it is here now.
You need a perfective verb, i.e. "přivézt" or "dovézt".


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Moc ti děkuji, Winpoji. Ale, ještě jednou, prosím...

And if Jana had to deliver the newspaper to only one person or in a more certain place. I mean, for example, 

_a) Jana isn't in the newstand because she is delivering newspaper to Mr.Novák.
b) Jana isn't in the newstand because she is delivering newspapers (to clients who live) on Nerudova street._


Would _roznáší _fit in these case_s_?I was thinking about_ pře__roznáší _or_ pro__roznáší _for b).


----------



## winpoj

a) Here you can indeed use nese:
Jana není na stánku, protože nese noviny panu Novákovi.

b) Here "roznáší" works:
Jana není na stánku, protože roznáší noviny v Nerudově ulici.

"Nese" also works if you mention the recipients.

...nese noviny zákazníkům (kteří bydlí) v Nerudově ulici.

"Přeroznáší" and "proroznáší": As far as I know, no such words exist.


----------

